# Multi-Monitor-Management



## Gast20180604 (29. Mai 2016)

*gelöscht*

gelöscht


----------



## Worrel (29. Mai 2016)

Ich hab nur 2 Monitore und bin mit den Bordmitteln eigentlich zufrieden:
- Die Taskleiste ist auf beiden Bildschirmen angezeigt (auf dem zweiten fehlt aber die Uhr und die kleinen Icons daneben)
- 3D und Vollbildanwendungen laufen standardmäßig auf dem ersten Monitor
- per Win+P kann man problemlos Monitore schnell ein- und ausschalten oder den Desktop kopieren/erweitern
- Da mein Hauptbildschirm ein TV Kombigerät ist, kann ich dort als kleines Fenster im TV Bild den Rechner oder umgekehrt sehen oder komplett umschalten. oder, falls ich eine Konsole hätte, diese anschließen.



Goldrock8065537 schrieb:


> ... ohne extra Programm muss unter Windows der Hauptmonitor immer der ganz linke sein,


... und wenn du das so konfiguriert hast und dann den rechten angeschlossenen Monitor nach links stellst, dann ...? 

Du mußt halt einen Monitor als primären Monitor definieren. Wo der steht, kannst du in diesem Fenster durch hin- und herschieben festlegen.



> Was mir z.B. noch gefehlt hat, war die Möglichkeit bei der erweiterten Taskleiste für die Nebenmonitore ebenfalls noch das Startmenü,


Unter Windows 10 geht das Startmenü auf dem Monitor auf, auf dem du den Startbutton gedrückt hast.



> Oder Games auf einem nicht-Hauptmonitor starten zu lassen.


Vorher die anderen per Win+P ausschalten. Hilft gelegentlich auch dabei, die Maus im Spiel zu halten.


Es gibt auch Hardwarelösungen zum Verteilen des Bildes auf mehrere Monitore.

Seite, die sich mit Gaming auf mehreren Monitoren befaßt.


----------



## Gast20180604 (31. Mai 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Worrel (31. Mai 2016)

Goldrock8065537 schrieb:


> Dann muss ich die Maus nach rechts bewegen, um auf dem linken Monitor wieder rauszukommen, das finde ich persönlich schon doof.


Wie ich schon schrob:
Du mußt halt einen Monitor als primären Monitor definieren. Wo der steht, kannst du in diesem Fenster durch hin- und herschieben festlegen.

Im NVidia Treiber solls irgendwo eine Einstellung für eine übergreifende Taskleiste geben.


----------

